# VIDEO TUTORIAL - Install Android Gingerbread 2.3.5 on HP Touchpad - Touchdroid Build



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Here it is kids:






Have fun!!!!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Moving this out of Dev. The Dev forum is for releases although for now we're making an exception for code/tech talk until we start getting the releases. This video is good to have, though.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for putting it where it belongs. I never can tell where to put things like this!


----------

